# Peco Turnouts



## risdalt (Jul 13, 2015)

I am using Peco 83 Streamline Flex Track and #5 electrofrog turnouts on my "soon-to-be" layout... The question is; Should I use Peco PL-10 motors with a PL-9 mounting plate or tortoise motors?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those two machines a vastly different animals.

They are both excellent turnout motors also.

Tortoise motors have the advantage of simplyiing
your panel. You use a DPDT switch for each one.
In addition to throwing the points it lights a red or
green LED. No buttons needed.

The Tortoise motor also has on an on board switch
that can power your Electrofrogs correctly. By the way,
be sure to put an insulated joiner in both frog rails
to prevent short circuits.

The PL10 twin coil machines will need an add on
switch to do the same as the Tortoise. They snap
the points into position, while the Tortoise slowly
moves the points similar to a real railroad. Each
turnout would need 2 momentary buttons and should
be powered with a capacitor discharge unit to protect
the coils from accidental burn outs.

So, since you'll be using Peco Electrofrogs I would
go with Tortoise motors for the above reasons.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don't say if you are using DCC or DC, no matter. Many prefer the Tortoise motors as they change slowly in a prototypical manner. The Peco motors snap from side to side on a electrical impulse and make a loud buzz when doing so. I don't know the prices in the US but the Tortoises are many times the price of the PL10s, perhaps someone could advise. Something to consider if you have many points.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting that Google did not find many dealers for 
Tortoise turnout motors, something amiss there.
I found one price, 17.95, which seems high.

http://www.azatrax.com/switch-machine-motors.html

Peco PL 10s are selling for as little as 10.00, the E version
with longer throw pin is 12.95. Likely there are other
prices.

Don


----------



## risdalt (Jul 13, 2015)

*peco turnouts*

Thank you all for the information


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Your Google must be malfunctioning, Don. I quit looking after 10+ sources, including the obvious ones (modeltrainstuff, Walthers, Amazon, eBay... as low as $11.55 in quantity).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTV

Appreciate the help. I have no idea why I didn't get more responses.
I tried several times. Must have been a bad day for the searchers.

The 11.95 you report is more like what I understood. Very competitive
to the PL10s.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I always thought the Tortoise motors were expensive but in fact they are not that much more.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Obviously, any automatic switch machine costs more than a manually operated throw. My personal preference is for the servo motors and control systems from Tam Valley Depot. The only expensive part is the controller card (Octo III). Looks expensive until you realize that you can contol 8 servos with one card. Add in the mounted and wired servo and a fascia controller, and your cost is comparable to a tortoise.


----------



## risdalt (Jul 13, 2015)

*DPDT Switch for Tortoise Machine Recommendations*

Thanks for all of your responses to my switch machine question... Please give me a recommendation of DPDT Switches to install that controls the tortoise... THANKS


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You don't need any heavy duty DPDT switches. If you have
a surviving Radio Shack they have a selection of two or
three different types.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

risdalt said:


> Thanks for all of your responses to my switch machine question... Please give me a recommendation of DPDT Switches to install that controls the tortoise... THANKS


I get all of my switches (and other electronics) from DigiKey -- huge selection, reasonable prices, fast shipping.

www.digikey.com

Their search engine has a very robust, well-designed set of filters that help you narrow down what you need -- takes a little getting used to, but very helpful.


----------



## MDE (Feb 26, 2015)

Have you considered using RC servos? Similar scale speed to the tortoise motors but at a lot lower cost. There is a controller available which controls up to 12 points from a single board, a second board is available which drives a mimic board and via network cable drives the points. The same company has just released a route engine board which, with the push of a single button, sets up multiple points and up to 12 routes can be set up on a single board. Check out www.loolee.org 

Regards MDE


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use both the Tortes and Peco switch machines. I prefer the Tortes ones though. I use the Pecos where I have a space limitation under the table. In my yard and on my lift out it is tight to mount things under the table.

For switches the is a seller LEDSwitch on EBay that sells them in bulk. I have bought several items from him over the years. You will need to solder all your leads to the switches but the price is great. You can get any type and they all match.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

By Tortes, I assume you mean tortoise.......?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Control panel switches*

Risdalt;

Just about any D.P.D.T.(Double Pole Double Throw) switch will work. Many modelers prefer toggle switches because, when thrown, the toggle handle points in the direction that the turnout is thrown. Some modelers like to have LEDs(Light Emitting Diodes, a type of solid state "light bulb") to show the same thing. There are several ways of doing this. The simplest is to use one set of contacts on the toggle switch to operate the LEDs, and the other set to operate the Tortoise motor. Other, more elaborate, schemes involve a micro switch at each turnout to feedback the turnout's position to the LEDs. 
Toggle switches, LEDs, and just about any electronic part under the sun, can be ordered from allelectronics.com.

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------

